# flexibility and fitness programme?



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

hi guys,

i was looking to totally chenge my physique from very bulky/fat and inflexible and injury prone.

to a more slimmer and flexible and fitter me.

i have lifted weights for a very long time and can train intense, but on a treadmill the max i can last is 2mins if i push to the extreme limits maybe 5..... im so heavy i injure my knees when running. also all the time i have trained i have not relly streched at all and this has give me a recurrent injury so i cant do weights for a while, i thought id take this opportunity to improve my fitness,.

anyway just wondering if any1 can point me in the right direction in terms of any programmes to increase flexibility and fitness that may have worked for them.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I will try my best to help you with the cardio side if you like mate but im just a noobie to weights.

What speed and gradiant did you have the treatmill at when you were on it for the 2 mins ? Do you have access to a crosstraining (Ski Machine) or a bike ? They can be used to help build fitness without the impact of a treadmill so may help your knees untill you loose a bit weight.

Just out of curiosity how tall are you and what do you weight ?


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm a former gymnast so i do a whole range of flexibility exercises i can advise you as much as possible if you like, But in all honesty there will be a limit to it. Flexibilty needs to be instilled young to keep things mobile but even then it doesn't stop really bad injuries i've snapped both hamstrings some years ago .. but i am am more flexible and mobile than most 20 yr olds and i'm 34 ( i can still do the splits when i've had a few beers to numb the ball sack burning )


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

hi to both of you. yes i would appreciate any advice, im 21yr old, 175cm or 55ft9 tall and weigh 95kg. also on the treadmill i can barely do the 2mins on 8kmh o gradient. and yes i do have access to all equipment.

ps i have a underlying knee cartilage problem so i can push too hard with the running, as if im throwing my weight and exhausted it jus ruins my knees, well at hthis weight i dont blame them, really need to shift it, any advice would be gracefully accepted.

thanks


----------

